# Looking for good red standard breeder in canada



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

the breeder of your girl should have some good suggestions for what to look for, and might be able to mentor you through the process.

Also, I'm woefully ignorant of Canadian geography, but I know that Arreau is in Canada and breeds wonderful reds. The other red breeder that comes to mind is NOLA, but they are in the southern US, so probably too far for you to go.

Good luck!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

9. You will not post any messages that pertain to advertising/selling dogs or puppies (or any other live animal), *or advertising/seeking any breeding services such as a stud dog or breeding your bitch. PF does not act as a medium to facilitate breedings, and all such type of threads will be deleted*.

*The above is copied from the PF rules. I think this thread violates that rule.*


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Arreau is in Southern Ontario. A bit of a hike but no problem with AI. I don't know if she kept a good stud but she would certainly know one. NOLA is an acronym for New Orleans, Louisiana. So that pretty much locates her. 

Insofar as you may learn something about breeding, this forum is the best place to be.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Congrats Wendy I saw your girl on FB and you should be so proud. I sent you a pm


----------



## wendyk (Oct 31, 2014)

sorry, didnt realize! looking to remove post at the moment


----------

